# I need a good thin BBQ sauce recipe



## buckscent

Anyone have a really good thin bbq sauce recipe?  Thanks


----------



## callahan4life

This is an excellent basting sauce for chicken, beef or pork.  It contains no sugar so it doesn't burn easy.  It is best applied with a mop type brush.  I also put some in a shaker bottle to use at the table.

6 ounces French's Prepared Yellow Mustard
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
3 teaspoons salt
1 (1 1/4-ounce) can chili powder
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon crushed red pepper
water

Add all ingredients to a Quart Mason Jar.  Fill the rest of the jar with water.  Place lid on jar and shake well to ensure good mix.  Let stand at least 24 hours before using.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux

I'm lazy when it comes to sauce making.  I just take standard off the shelf bbq sauce and thin it out with apple cider or red wine  vinegar.  The favorite combo at my house is Sonny's sweet cut with red wine vinegar.


----------



## SmokinAl

Why not just thin out Jeff's sauce a little. When I smoke pork butts, I catch the juice, then de-fat it & mix it with Jeff's and toss the PP with it. It's very good.


----------



## o0infidel0o

when in doubt...

28oz. Sweet Baby Ray's Original BBQ Sauce
12oz. Cherry Dr. Pepper
2 Tbsp Brown Sugar

Mix ingredients in sauce pan, bring to a simmer, funnel into hand-dandy $.99 condiment dispenser...apply to taste, repeat as needed. :cool:

Don't recall where I found that recipe (sort of)...most likely one of the many websites I poke around at. Yes, it's cheating 'cause it's not original, blah, blah, whatever...it's quick and damn tasty! :icon_biggrin:


----------



## cliffcarter

Buckscent said:


> Anyone have a really good thin bbq sauce recipe?  Thanks


Mustard, ketchup or vinegar based?


----------



## buckscent

cliffcarter said:


> Mustard, ketchup or vinegar based?


Either Mustard or Ketchup


----------



## cliffcarter

These might be what you are looking for-

http://dining.discoversouthcarolina.com/famous-flavors/barbeque.aspx


----------



## jirodriguez

2 parts Sweet Baby Rays Original BBQ sauce

1 part cider vinegar

1 part apple juice or beer

brown sugar or mollasas to taste.

This makes an awesome thin tangy sauce that you can adjust for your flavor and it's super easy.


----------



## tyotrain

Ingredients

    * 1/2 onion, minced
    * 4 cloves garlic, minced
    * 3/4 cup bourbon whiskey
    * 1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
    * 1/2 tablespoon salt
    * 2 cups ketchup
    * 1/4 cup tomato paste
    * 1/3 cup cider vinegar
    * 2 tablespoons liquid smoke flavoring
    * 1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
    * 1/2 cup packed brown sugar
    * 1/3 teaspoon hot pepper sauce, or to taste

Directions

   1. In a large skillet over medium heat, combine the onion, garlic, and whiskey. Simmer for 10 minutes, or until onion is translucent. Mix in the ground black pepper, salt, ketchup, tomato paste, vinegar, liquid smoke, Worcestershire sauce, brown sugar, and hot pepper sauce.
   2. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium-low, and simmer for 20 minutes. Run sauce through a strainer if you prefer a smooth sauce.


----------



## SmokinAl

tyotrain said:


> Ingredients
> 
> * 1/2 onion, minced
> * 4 cloves garlic, minced
> * 3/4 cup bourbon whiskey
> * 1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
> * 1/2 tablespoon salt
> * 2 cups ketchup
> * 1/4 cup tomato paste
> * 1/3 cup cider vinegar
> * 2 tablespoons liquid smoke flavoring
> * 1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
> * 1/2 cup packed brown sugar
> * 1/3 teaspoon hot pepper sauce, or to taste
> 
> Directions
> 
> 1. In a large skillet over medium heat, combine the onion, garlic, and whiskey. Simmer for 10 minutes, or until onion is translucent. Mix in the ground black pepper, salt, ketchup, tomato paste, vinegar, liquid smoke, Worcestershire sauce, brown sugar, and hot pepper sauce.
> 2. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium-low, and simmer for 20 minutes. Run sauce through a strainer if you prefer a smooth sauce.




I like that ingredient list, may have to give it a try. Thanks for sharing tyo!


----------



## cassman

You guys are giving me to many ideas to try. They all sound good but o0Infidel0o your sweet baby and cherry dr pepper i have to try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tyotrain

SmokinAl said:


> I like that ingredient list, may have to give it a try. Thanks for sharing tyo!




your welcome AL Its great i think you will like it


----------



## porked

And I thought I had a good one, well anyway, lotsa fine people chipped in with some I'd like to try. I have a finishing sauce straight from Texas which works on anything, you can apply it thin or cook it down thicker if you'd like. PM me if anyone is interested, I live by it. Rock on.


----------



## o0infidel0o

[quote name="tyotrain" url="/forum/thread/103671/i-need-a-good-thin-bbq-sauce-recipe#post_598960"]
Ingredients

	    * 1/2 onion, minced
	    * 4 cloves garlic, minced
	    * 3/4 cup bourbon whiskey
	    * 1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
	    * 1/2 tablespoon salt
	    * 2 cups ketchup
	    * 1/4 cup tomato paste
	    * 1/3 cup cider vinegar
	    * 2 tablespoons liquid smoke flavoring
	    * 1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
	    * 1/2 cup packed brown sugar
	    * 1/3 teaspoon hot pepper sauce, or to taste

	Directions

	   1. In a large skillet over medium heat, combine the onion, garlic, and whiskey. Simmer for 10 minutes, or until onion is translucent. Mix in the ground black pepper, salt, ketchup, tomato paste, vinegar, liquid smoke, Worcestershire sauce, brown sugar, and hot pepper sauce.
	   2. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium-low, and simmer for 20 minutes. Run sauce through a strainer if you prefer a smooth sauce.
[/quote]

I thought this recipe looked tasty. Picked up all the ingredients and will be trying it out on a butt this weekend.  Thumbs Up


----------



## o0infidel0o

tyotrain,
I tried your BBQ sauce on some chicken and a couple pork butts, with a couple modifications, this past weekend. It was damn tasty and even better the next day. Everyone at work enjoyed it...even the kiddies enjoyed it! Thanks for posting the recipe! :drool


----------



## tyotrain

o0Infidel0o said:


> tyotrain,
> I tried your BBQ sauce on some chicken and a couple pork butts, with a couple modifications, this past weekend. It was damn tasty and even better the next day. Everyone at work enjoyed it...even the kiddies enjoyed it! Thanks for posting the recipe!


you are welcome o0lmfidel0o happy you all liked it.. Happy smoking


----------



## jdboes

tyotrain said:


> Ingredients
> 
> * 1/2 onion, minced
> * 4 cloves garlic, minced
> * 3/4 cup bourbon whiskey
> * 1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
> * 1/2 tablespoon salt
> * 2 cups ketchup
> * 1/4 cup tomato paste
> * 1/3 cup cider vinegar
> * 2 tablespoons liquid smoke flavoring
> * 1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
> * 1/2 cup packed brown sugar
> * 1/3 teaspoon hot pepper sauce, or to taste
> 
> Directions
> 
> 1. In a large skillet over medium heat, combine the onion, garlic, and whiskey. Simmer for 10 minutes, or until onion is translucent. Mix in the ground black pepper, salt, ketchup, tomato paste, vinegar, liquid smoke, Worcestershire sauce, brown sugar, and hot pepper sauce.
> 2. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium-low, and simmer for 20 minutes. Run sauce through a strainer if you prefer a smooth sauce.


This is wonderful Made it this weekend! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## tyotrain

jdboes said:


> This is wonderful Made it this weekend! Thanks for the recipe.


You are welcome happy you like it.. Happy smoking


----------



## jdboes

So I made this again because its awesome.  I used Tabasco for the hot pepper sauce, but this time I took half of the BBQ sauce and added cayenne pepper to it to spice it up a bit more for some friends who enjoy spicier sauces.  I must say the cayenne made a great addition if you like a little spicier version it worth a try.

Again thanks for the recipe!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Greetings all,  I have a variety of sauces that I use depending on the crowd. So I hope this is to your liking...

Carolina Bubba Q Juice...

2C Cider Vinegar

1C H2O

1C Ketchup

1/2C Texas Pete or your fav.

1/4C Brown Sugar

1tsp Salt

1tsp Blk Pepper

Optional...leave out if using a flavorful rub...

1tsp Garlic pwdr

1tsp Onion pwdr

1tsp Cayenne pwdr

1Tbs Worcestershire

Combine all and mix well. Makes about 5Cups.

This is tangy you can add more water and/or sugar to your liking.

I have kept this for months with no problems, it will seperate after awhile, just shake it up.

Enjoy...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj

For a Central South Carolina Mustard Sauce, try...

Yellow Bubba Q Juice

2C Yellow Mustard...French's my fav.

1C Cider Vinegar

1C Beer

1/4C Texas Pete or your fav.

1C Brown Sugar

1tsp Blk Pepper

1/2tsp Salt

1Tbs Worcestershire

Optional

1tsp Garlic pwdr

1tsp Onion pwdr

Combine all and mix well. Bring to a simmer and reduce to desired thickness.  Makes about 5Cups

Adjust to your liking by adding more brown sugar.

Keeps for months, It will seperate after awhile, just shake it up.

Enjoy...JJ


----------



## davidhef88

I am doing my first smoke in the morning.  Today while I was burning off my smoker i smoked 6 jalapenos.  after they cooled I ran them through my food processor and added them to this sauce. It came out delicious with a nice bite.  thanks for posting this recipe, it is excellent.  my wife is picky with sauce and loves this.


----------



## davidhef88

that was tyotrains recipe i meant to say.


----------



## mwmpatterson

sounds great.  going to give it a shot this weekend


----------



## alelover

Sweet Baby Rays

Bourbon

Molasses


----------

